# JBS Sells Canadian Holdings



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drovers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/news/industry/jbs-sells-canadian-cattle-feeding-business-40-million


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish someone else would have bought it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh great we go from the crooked nilsson bros to the crooked jbs family back to the crooked nilsson bros. Not sure which group is more dishonest in their business practices?

When nilsson bros originally bought the plant and feedlot was when I got out of fattening cattle. They were not honest with their prices, the weights, the grades.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

This will be the problem with a lot of these sales,we all know what comes first and it,s not the farmer.usually it.the bigger they are the badder they are.it will be interesting how jbs gets out of this,the two shonk brothers bought the sister out for a lot less then value.the agents here that sell to jbs here say it is business as usual, but keeping a eye on them.mind you we did keep archer Daniels out of here


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We should of never let those corrupt sob's in the USA , 1 of their yards is 5 miles from me . I hear through the grapevine that there will be more to sell . Bribery , fraud and embezzling is not good , thanks to the greedy sob's at 5 rivers for selling out .


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Just curious on others thoughts of more feeding moving back to farms instead of everything going to feed yards. I realize not everyone can do that but with more farms diversified and crop prices not really something to brag about could we see more calves being fed out on home farms? With all this corruption and shady business it would be great to see farmers and ranchers to flex a little more and try to give the big guys a little less. I don't know just thinking out loud I just hate to see the crooked buggers getting richer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Smoothy said:


> Just curious on others thoughts of more feeding moving back to farms instead of everything going to feed yards. I realize not everyone can do that but with more farms diversified and crop prices not really something to brag about could we see more calves being fed out on home farms? With all this corruption and shady business it would be great to see farmers and ranchers to flex a little more and try to give the big guys a little less. I don't know just thinking out loud I just hate to see the crooked buggers getting richer.


the problem is the packers that also own the feedlots have to many pieces of the pie and will bid up the feeders until the farmer feeder can't make any money buying them.They have a monopoly and not be allowed to own feedlots and packing plants on the scale they do.There is laws against it but not in forced.Feeding cattle has become such a thin margin,high risk enterprise.Pretty common only to make $50 a head.

After getting there ass kicked last yr a lot of farmer feeders want to custom feed but not havering much luck getting anyone to fill them,HERE.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Monopolies, we used to hate them in this country....I swear it's almost like a complete 180 in the last 30yrs or so....


----------

